# How Much To Sell Honey For?



## Beesilly

I was wondering on how much to sell honey for. I just built my hive and am now thinking ahead. Thank You!
BeeSilly


----------



## berkshire bee

*good to see you're optimistic*

Beesilly, Cool name. It's nice to see you are optimistic. A lot of people will say don't expect to get any honey the first year and you can't really make much at this. I had the same attitude as you my first year and I think it made a world of differrence. What's the use of trying something if you don't intend to succeed?
We keep around 150 lbs for our own use and sell any surplus above and beyond that, which is usually a few hundred pounds.
We've created our own little niche market here and can easily sell all we have at $6 per pound. Right now it's all word of mouth and at the farmstand where we have hives
There are a lot of variables, probably the biggest being what kind of market exists already in your area and how much time and effort you want to put into selling, and how you promote yourself. I'm passionate about my bees and it shows when I talk to people. I'll PM you with more.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary

Here we go again! There has been a lot discusion on this last year... but it's a good topic, 'cuz prices have fluctuated and always will.

I sell my honey by the pint, last year it was $6.50 but the drought has pushed it up to $7.00 for the upcoming year. I add a $1.00 onto that price for chunk honey, and than I sell quarts at $13.00ea.

But that's in SC, if you take a look at a national honey pricing chart (ABJ, or Bee Culture) you'll find prices varry all over the country!

-Nathanael


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary

berkshire bee said:


> Beesilly, Cool name. It's nice to see you are optimistic. A lot of people will say don't expect to get any honey the first year and you can't really make much at this. I had the same attitude as you my first year and I think it made a world of differrence. What's the use of trying something if you don't intend to succeed?


I agree 100% berkshire... Our first year we started a 3lb. package in April, and had a whole deep super of surplus honey by Fall!


----------



## BEES4U

*Honey Economics 101*

PLEASE DO A COST OF PRODUCTION ANALYSIS.
Cost of containers, labels ---
Glass is nice. But, plastic bounces.
Sell a top quality product.
Sell to the local allergies group
Consider pollen sales.
See what your competetion is locally.
I sell pollen to a local feed store because local dog owners seem to think that fido feels better when he is given local pollen.
Consider comb honey .
Check out your local ethnic demographics. A special holliday requires special honey. A red honey will sell rapidly in certain religious communities!
Sell to your local bakeries and local restaurants.
Buy some product liability insurance.
How much time can you spend on sales?
If you make some profit spend it on your honey 1st and the bees 2nd!
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse

It's pretty routine for Alaska honey to pull $12 for a 4oz jam-jar in a gift shop. I haven't closely priced anything else, up here, but I imagine a pint canning jar is going for pretty close to that $12 mark, but the jar is uglier and it's not in an already high-priced gift shop.


----------



## Barry

BEES4U said:


> If you make some profit spend it on your honey 1st and the bees 2nd!


It's always a good idea to show appreciation to your spouse for putting up with all the time spent on beekeeping! 

- Barry


----------



## riverrat

Your honey is worth only what the market will bare in your area. I would sugest going to some farmers markets, fairs, craft show's even the grocery store. Go anywhere local honey is sold in your area and see what they are charging. Chances are they will all be close with exception of the grocery store. Take a look at one of the bee mags they have average honey prices for every region in the USA. I get a little more than their average. I would start high its always easier to adjust your price down than it is to adjust up.


----------



## rainesridgefarm

*wholesale prices*

What are beekeepers charging for there product sold to stores with your lable on it? I looked at the case price in the abj and that seems low???


----------



## GaSteve

It is very low. But, I do give a decent discount to resellers because my time is precious and it saves a ton of time when they call you with orders and all you do is bottle and deliver. Taking the time to set up a stand and sit at a market all day is demands a high premium.

I wouldn't pay much attention to the grocery store prices. The folks who are looking for local natural honey actually expect to pay more. Higher prices (within limits) actually elevate their perception of the quality. Cheap prices imply a lower quality product.

It took me a long time to figure it out, but people who shop solely on price you probably don't want as customers.


----------



## Grant

I find the prices quoted in the magazines vary quite a bit, too much for me to use as these prices define my price, but they give you a range. You could start at the top of the range as a good quality product commands quality prices. You might visit a farmer's market to get an idea of what local honey commands. Be sure and cover your costs of production.

I price my pints at $5 and quarts at $8.50

I have one old boy who remembers producing honey for $1 a gallon back in the depression and $8.50 for a quart "is just too high." I offered to just give him a free quart, which he refused. So he pays me $5 for a quart as a consolation.

People are funny.

Grant
Jackson, MO http://www.25hives.homestead.com


----------



## shughes

i did not have any problems selling 12oz bears for $5, pints for $8 and quarts for $13 in 2007 at a local farm stand. I also sold 6oz teaser size bears for $3. Initially the 6oz was the most popular size at the beginning of the year then by the end of the season the pints and 12oz bears were neck to neck. At our state farmers market the 1lb queenlines go for 8-$10 depending on type. Wildflower is usually at the low end while the Sourwood and Tupelo honey command higher prices.


----------



## Ross

Pints $8. Quarts $15. Local, raw, lightly filtered.


----------



## Brent Bean

How do you know what to sell your honey for? That is a question that a lot my costumers have asked, I get the regional prices from American Bee Journal and Bee Culture. They will have a price range for your area. I once had a co-worker accuse me of price gouging when someone brought in a bottle of honey they bought from Wal-Mart. After I showed them what prevailing prices were for our region and he seen that I am actually on the lower end and let him know that the bulk honey he got from Wal-Mart might not even be real honey, he didn’t think I was so over priced. 
I do sell my honey by weight, I sell it for $3.25 per pound.


----------



## riverrat

Brent Bean said:


> I do sell my honey by weight, I sell it for $3.25 per pound.


at 3.25 a pound The guy was complaining. I dont see where you can make much money I get $5.00 a pound for mine


----------



## RicDuck

1/4 pints $3.00, 1/2 pints $4.00, pints $6.00, Qrts $11.00. Cunk comb honey $1.00 more pints & quarts.


----------



## Brent Bean

Riverrat:

Your right I don’t make a lot of money but I do make a profit, but then I really don’t do it for the money. 
People will complain about anything, if you gave it away some would complain that you need to spread it on their toast for them. 
My main reason for beekeeping is the enjoyment of working with such a interesting creature, and the pollination I need for our blueberries. I started with two hives but soon found out that twenty five was a lot more fun.


----------



## sqkcrk

I'd love to get $3.25 per lb. I wholesale my 1 lb jars for $27.00 per case of 12, which comes out to $2.25 per jar. Minus the cost of the jar, the cap and the labels I'm getting maybe $1.75 for the honey itself.


----------



## Joel

A few can sell limited amounts of honey at high prices. In the long haul we found it best to keep in touch with what the local market dictates and always took the attitude we want the common man (people like us) to be able to afford to have our honey on their table. We sold nearly 18,000 lbs of great honey last year one jar at a time, face to face with every customer. That strategy has worked well for us for many years.


----------



## honeyshack

We sell $2.50 a pound + the cost of the container and $3.00/lb for creamed. A couple of beekeepers around here sell for $2.00/lb, so when we started at $2.5 did we get flack. At farmers markets and sales some say cheap some say to pricy. They get it for a buck. Ask what flavor or flower and their reply is all honey is the same. I give them a sample taste, "no different than what i get". So I say "have a nice day" with a smile of course.


----------



## JC

You guys are leaving money on the table! I recently checked some of the grocery stores in Florida that sell organic produce. Organic honey went for $10 to $13.50 per pound. Tupelo honey was $7 per pound in a one pound jar. Orange blossom honey was selling for $7 per pound in a four pound jar. I bought three four pound jars of different honeys. 

I get $15 for a two pound jar, $10 for a one pound jar of creamed honey and $10 for a Ross Round. I sell the sizzle, not the steak. Price is immaterial when you have raw, unfiltered honey that has a great flavor, and colonies than are untreated.


----------



## sqkcrk

JC, if I owned a store in FL I could probably get that at retail for what I paid wholesale for. 

Where do you sell your honey and how much do you sell, poundage wise? I'm sure I could find you somemore honey if you wanted to pay $2.50 per lb for it and you could still make a profit, right?

"How much to sell honey for?" What does it cost you, any of you, to produce a pound of honey? How many of you have any real idea. IMO before you ask what you should sell honey for you should figure out what it costs you to produce it. And then take the cost of the jars, the labels and the caps and figure a percentage above all of those cost that you would be satisfied w/ as a price. Wholesale cases at one price. Retail by case or jars at a higher price. That's my advice. For what it's worth.


----------



## JC

sqkcrk said:


> JC, if I owned a store in FL I could probably get that at retail for what I paid wholesale for.
> 
> Where do you sell your honey and how much do you sell, poundage wise? I'm sure I could find you somemore honey if you wanted to pay $2.50 per lb for it and you could still make a profit, right?
> 
> "How much to sell honey for?" What does it cost you, any of you, to produce a pound of honey? How many of you have any real idea. IMO before you ask what you should sell honey for you should figure out what it costs you to produce it. And then take the cost of the jars, the labels and the caps and figure a percentage above all of those cost that you would be satisfied w/ as a price. Wholesale cases at one price. Retail by case or jars at a higher price. That's my advice. For what it's worth.


Many people do not trust food from foreign countries. Therefore, the market for local produce is growing everyday. My honey is local, scarce and I do not treat my colonies. 

I do not have any problem getting $7 to $13 a pound, plus a dollar for the container. I make it a practice not to sell anything below $10. I usually sell all of my extra honey within 6 weeks after I extract it. (I call my customers to tell them that a new crop of honey is in.) I tell my customers that I only produce honey once a year, and I usually run out. New customers usually ask for some more honey after they sample that first bottle.


----------



## Kieck

> Organic honey went for $10 to $13.50 per pound. -JC


Where does the "organic" honey come from?


----------



## sqkcrk

Kieck said:


> Where does the "organic" honey come from?


Brazil and Mexico. Some from Canada. At least that's what I've seen on the labels.


----------



## Joel

"You guys are leaving money on the table!"

Every jar of honey we sell (15,000+ lbs a year) we sell one jar a time directly to the customer. Over the years our customers have become our friends and supporters. We have always taken the position we want everyone, especially the common man, like us, to afford to have the best honey on their table (which of course is ours!  ) We price our honey at a fair price and within reason of what the local available price is. We don't ram our prices up every time the market fluctuates because of CCD or tarriffs. If you are truly ever going to sell any large volume honey inflated prices won't keep you afloat long. Business is about service and the customer. We have exceptionally loyal customers who shop with us because of our quailty and because they know we aren't trying to just gouge them for all the profit we can take. The end of a good day for me isn't watching the poor people who walk away disappointed because they just can't afford high priced honey A good day is talking and sharing with hundreds of customers, satisfied with our price and our product walking away thinking they got something special for the family and for a fair price. I can do that and still drive home knowing I can take good care of my family. Don't get me wrong, it's about the money, but if that's all it's about it wouldn't mean much to me.


----------



## sqkcrk

JC said:


> I do not have any problem getting $7 to $13 a pound, plus a dollar for the container. I make it a practice not to sell anything below $10. I usually sell all of my extra honey within 6 weeks after I extract it. (I call my customers to tell them that a new crop of honey is in.) I tell my customers that I only produce honey once a year, and I usually run out. New customers usually ask for some more honey after they sample that first bottle.


How much honey do you sell?
How many customers do you have?
What do you mean by "extra honey"?
Would you ever consider buying honey for those customers who can't get enough of yours?
What else do you do for a living?


----------



## JC

sqkcrk said:


> How much honey do you sell?
> How many customers do you have?
> What do you mean by "extra honey"?
> Would you ever consider buying honey for those customers who can't get enough of yours?
> What else do you do for a living?


I was an outside salesman on straight commission, a marketing director, collections manager and CEO of a small firm of 45 employees for 30 years. I went back to school and got two more degrees. Today I am an accountant, studying for the four CPA exams. 

My first selling job was selling my honey and all other hive products while I was in high school. I made the mistake of selling my honey too cheaply, and thinking that everyone wanted to eat honey! Today I practice "target marketing" and I get top dollar for my honey. I do not market my honey as a commodity that can be compared with honey from China, etc.

I only run between 10 and 20 colonies, depending on how many nucs I sell. I only sell the honey that my family and I do not consume.

I would never consider selling honey that I bought from another beekeeper. I also made that mistake in high school when I treated honey as a commodity like white sugar. Remember, there are 1,200 distinct honeys. Even my honey varies from year to year. I sell the difference. Viva la difference!


----------



## Black Creek

*what to charge...*

this is obviously a pretty broad topic. some people have 100 colonies and a nice extractor and honey house and others have 10 colonies and are doing crush and strain. I'm much closer to the latter. 
If a small guy wants to be able to get into local markets, mostly farm stands, but at the same time will be selling about the same number of 1 jar at a time retail, what price is fair? if i'm getting $5 for a 12oz bear selling it myself, how much should i expect to sell at 1 or 2 cases of 12 bears at a time to a farm stand? I dont even know how much they expect to mark up before it's worth their time. what is the profit margin percentage the average re-seller is expecting to make? I dont want to gouge anyone, but i want to get a fair price. It's definitely gonna save me a lot of time if i can sell by the case opposed to selling individual bottles. but i dont want to undersell myself when i can just wait it out and slowly sell what i have directly 1 and 2 jars at a time. 

So, if i'm selling a set size(like the 12oz bear) to neighbors and friends for $5.00, then what should i attempt to sell the same size in quantity to a re-seller at a farmer's market or farm stand?


----------

